# fet in oct



## ashers candle (May 10, 2007)

hiya, 
    how is everyone?
had icsi last year and had bfn so we are have fet in oct. already tearing my hair out lol. ive got to have the hrt drug from the 22nd sept and was woundering whether the are any common side affects from them?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya hun

i remember you fellow pembs girl

ive done 3 fet and the pills can sometimes make you a little sicky, this usually happens when you icrease the pills. nothing is as bad as down reg lol

how many frosties have you got?


----------



## ashers candle (May 10, 2007)

hiya, 
    i've got 4 frosties, so fingers crossed that two r ok. had your frosties been frozen the new way with liquid nitrogen?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yes my last embryos were vitrified but not the ones before then

miriam the fet success will be along soon


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

hi ashers and welcome back   all 3 of my frosties made the thaw the one i have had sucsess with was refroze twice   the estrogen tablets gave me bit of a headache but i was ok on them


----------

